# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Another clip by Rarefolk

## Soundfarmer Pete

Those bouncy folk/disco/jazzers from Seville make me smile :Smile: 


There`s a really cool mandola bit around 4 minutes!

----------

